# What Music Are You Currently Listening To?



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

I got this from the Bulls forum, easy posting and keeps board active. All you have to do is write the song name and artist.
*Linkin Park * - Don't Stay.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Souls of Mischief-'93 til infinity

dont know why but i have been listening to this song nonstop for a year


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Bodyrox - Yeah Yeah (d ramirez remix) :banana: Dance Dance Dance


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> Souls of Mischief-'93 til infinity
> 
> dont know why but i have been listening to this song nonstop for a year


No joke, I was listening to the exact same song.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I love my chick - Busta


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*UnderOath* - Writing on Walls.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Tool - 10,000 Days (wings prt 2)*


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Immortal Technique* - Twin Towers


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*System of a Down * - The Prison Song.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dynamic™ said:


> *System of a Down * - The Prison Song.



Theyre trying to build a prison
Theyre trying to build a prison
Theyre trying to build a prison


:biggrin:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Theyre trying to build a prison
> Theyre trying to build a prison
> Theyre trying to build a prison
> 
> ...


For you and me to live in
Another prison system
Another prison system
Another prison system 

:rock:


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

All research and successful drug policy show
That treatment should be increased
And law enforcement decreased
While abolishing mandatory minimun sentences
All research and successful drug policy show
That treatment should be increased
And law enforcement decreased
While abolishing mandatory minimun sentences
*Utilising drugs to pay for secret wars around the world
Drugs are now your global policy now you police the globe*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dynamic™ said:


> All research and successful drug policy show
> That treatment should be increased
> And law enforcement decreased
> While abolishing mandatory minimun sentences
> ...



I almost put those 2 lines you have bold, just couldnt remember them exactly haha.

oh, and put me in your Nash club


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Will do, 
*System of a Down* - Aerials.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Haha, gotta love the rampant paranoia and conspiratorial lyrics, though 90% of what they say is BS in my book. :biggrin:

Listening to E Nomine. Most have never heard of them.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Haha, yeah.
*System of a Down* - The Highway Song.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Slipknot* - Duality.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Killah Priest - Information


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Rammstein - Mutter


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Immortal Technique* - Dance With The Devil


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Weezer* - Buddy Holly.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Silence - Computer Noise


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Ezmo said:


> Rammstein - Mutter


Ever heard E Nomine?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ezmo said:


> Rammstein - Mutter



My favorite song from them is Mein Teil. Love that song. But the story behind it is sick...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

<b>Thrice</b> - All that's left


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> *Immortal Technique* - Dance With The Devil


 Same


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Avant - Lie about us


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Silence - Computer Noise



Hm, I wonder if anyone realized that I didn't have a song on when I said this. So, there was silence, except computer noise.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Say Goodbye - Chris Brown


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

'No Respect' - Jagged Edge


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Archie Bronson Outfit* - Cherry Lips


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Lie about us - Avant


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> Lie about us - Avant


Good song, Avant's new cd is damn good

*Outkast* - So Fresh, So Clean


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Wilco - * Hell is Chrome


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dead Or Alive - Brand New Lover


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Westside Connection* - So Many Rappers In Love


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The Beatles - Hey Jude


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Ever heard E Nomine?


 no, i haven't. is that an artist? similar style?


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> My favorite song from them is Mein Teil. Love that song. But the story behind it is sick...


 haha yeah. that's like how one of my favorite songs of theirs is Mann Gegen Mann. but that's got a sick story with it too.

oh yeah, and now i'm listening to

Protest the Hero - Blindfolds Aside


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Box Car Racer - And I.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Box Car Racer* - I Feel So.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Box Car Racer - Watch the World.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

(+44) - When Your Heart Stops Beating

and

(+44) - Lycanthrope.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Rome - The Promise


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Blue October* - Into The Ocean.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How to save a life - The Fray


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Immortal Technique* - You Never Know


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Immortal Technique - Freedom of Speech


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*System of a Down* - Shimmy.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Jay-Z - Diamonds Is Forever


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Swollen Members - Circuit Breaker


----------

